# North West Enquirer



## chio (Apr 27, 2006)

Just found this seemingly new paper in the newsagent here.

Can anyone  shed any light on it? Looks rather like the GMG titles in design, but it's apparently independently owned.


----------



## rosa (Apr 28, 2006)

Said on the news it's a weekly 'quality' broadsheet. Can't be arsed buying it myself,the whole point of local papers is for them to be crappy parochial comics with hilarious small-minded letters pages.That's the whole fun of them.


----------



## chio (Apr 28, 2006)

I saw it on the telly last night - I was just surprised that I'd been paying so little attention to not have noticed a new local paper being launched 

I think the area it covers is a bit big for a weekly, it's all the way from Carlisle down to the southern end of Cheshire, including both Manchester and Liverpool - an even bigger area than North West Tonight on the telly or the "North West" regional radio stations which reach up to Lancaster. I bought it out of curiosity and found it mildly interesting, but for £1 it seems it's got an uphill struggle.


----------



## chio (Sep 19, 2006)

Oh dear


----------



## Bomber (Sep 20, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> Oh dear



 Save all the copies you bought chio ! They'll be the only ones in existence ina few years and you can get your money back from a collector somewhere


----------



## chio (Sep 20, 2006)

I only ever bought it a few times - £1 is too much for me for a paper.

(I'm not in this mythical "AB" demographic they always banged on about. )


----------

